#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities

## amos.0119

*IIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus*



*IIT Delhi Year of Establishment:* 1959.

*IIT Delhi Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIT Delhi Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.


*CONNECTIVITY:
*
*Nearest Airport :* Indira Gandhi International Airport, Delhi
*Distance from Airport :* 11km
*Nearest Railway Station :* New Delhi Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station :* 14km


*IIT Delhi Branches In Engineering:*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectrical Engineering (Power)Engineering PhysicsMechanical EngineeringProduction and Industrial EngineeringTextile Technology*
CUTOFF RANKS (OPENING & CLOSING RANKS):
*
*OPENING AND CLOSING RANKS FOR VARIOUS COURSES: JEE (Advanced) – 2013
*
BRANCH..............................................OPEN..CLOSE......OPEN...CLOSE.........OPEN...CLOSE..........OPEN...CLOSE
....................................................................(GEN)...................(OBC)..........................(ST).........................(SC)........
Chemical Engineering..............................725....1402...........303........924..............294.........570...............209.......317
Civil Engineering......................................942....1962...........320........791...............52.........353.................17.........57
Computer.Sc.&.Engg..................................4......109.............28..........69...............10..........36...................5.........34
Electrical Engineering...............................80.......299.............44........165...............16..........92.................10.........39
Electrica lEngg (Power)...........................374.......757...........197........432.............131.........265.................81.......108
Engineering Physics...............................859......2233.........1030.......1524............219.........713.................402......565
Mech. Engg...........................................272.......630............902..........97..............31.........129....................8........63
Prod &I ndustrial Engg............................826......1881...........837.......1237............371..........658...............196.......419
TextileTechnology.................................1967......4321..........1546......2336.............599........1332...............491......607


*FEE STRUCTURE:
*
One Time  Payment ................................................2,600
Payable.Each.Semester.........................................49,535
Refundable.Caution.Deposit......................................4,000
Medical.Insurance.Premiumpe.rAnnum........................500
Total.Fees.Payable.at.the.time.o.fAdmission............56,635
Other Fees HostelFee additional.


*IIT Delhi Placements:

*

*Recruiting Company:*
A.T.Kearney Ltd.ABBAIRVANA Networks IndiaAMD India Pvt.LtdANSYS IndiaAPAC Sourcing Solutions LtdAPTINA IMAGINGAction for Food ProductionAditya Birla Science & Technology Company Ltd.Adobe Systems India Pvt. Ltd.Agnity India Technologies Pvt. Ltd.Allseas India Engineering Services Pvt LtdAmazon Development Centre Pvt. Ltd.Amberg Engineering India Pvt. LtdAmerican Express India Pvt. LimitedAmrita UniversityAnalog DevicesAngara Ecommerce Pvt. Ltd.( Banyan Tree Capital )Applied Research International Pvt. Ltd (ARI world )AtkinsAtlas Copco (India) Ltd.Atlogys Technical ConsultingAtrenta India Pvt LtdAudio Technology & Codecs (I) Pvt Ltd (ATC Labs)Bain & CompanyBajaj Auto Ltd. Pune.BANK OF INDIABarclays CapitalBaring Private Equity InternationalBG Exploration and Production India LtdBGR EnergyBiocon Ltd.Blue Star Ltd.BMC SoftwareBooz & CompanyBreakthrough Management Group InternationalBristleconeBroadcom India research Pvt LtdCadence Design SystemsCapital IQCapital One Financial ServicesCaterpillar India Private LimitedCenter for Development of Telematics ( C-DOT )Central Research Laboratory, Bharat Electronics Ltd. (A Navratna Company)Centurylink India (Registered As Qwest Telecom Software Services Pvt Ltd)Chambal Fertilisers and Chemicals LimitedChoice SolutionsCISCO Systems (India) Pvt LtdCitibank N.A.Citicorp Services India LtdClassteacher Learning SystemsConsulting Engineering Services (India) Pvt. Ltd.CONTATA SOLUTIONS PVT LTDConvergence Advisors Pvt. Ltd.Converteam (GE Energy)Cosmic CircuitsCOWI IndiaCROMPTON GREAVES LTDCubastion Consulting Pvt. Ltd.Cypress Semiconductors Pvt. Ltd.De Core Sc.& Tech.Ltd,NoidaDeNA Co. Ltd.Defence Research & Development OrganisationDelhi Aviation Fuel Facility (P) LimitedDeloitteDeutsche CIB Centre Pvt. Ltd.Diamond Management & Technology ConsultantsDirectiDr. Reddy’s Laboratories Ltd. – Ph.D.Ecosense Sustainable Solutions Pvt. Ltd.EGain CommunicationsEMC Software and Services India Pvt. Ltd.Energo Engineering Projects LimitedEngineers India LimitedESSEX Lake Group, LLCEpicErnst & YoungEscorts Ltd. – Agri Machinery GroupEstee Advisors Private LimitedEvalueserveEXL DA Consulting (formerly Inductis)FMC Technologies Ind Pvt LtdFacebookFiberlinkFinStream Financial Advisors Pvt. Ltd.Finmechanics India Pvt. Ltd.Flipkart Online Services (P) Ltd.Fluidyn IndiaFlytxt Mobile Solutions Pvt LtdFractal Analytics LtdFreescale Semiconductors Pvt LtdFutures First Info Services Pvt. LtdGE India Technology Center – John F welch Technology CentreGEIPER Consulting Pvt. Ltd.GLA UNIVERSITY, MATHURAGaboli Online Services Pvt LtdGodrej Properties LimitedGoldman SachsGoogle IndiaGulfTalent.comHSBCHay Consultants India Pvt. LtdHero Motocorp LtdHindustan Coca-Cola Beverages Pvt. LtdHindustan Petroleum Corporation Limited ( HPCL )Hindustan Unilever LimitedHonda R&D Co. Ltd.I T CIBM India Pvt. Ltd.IMS Engineering CollegeITM University, Gwalior(MP)Ibibo Web Pvt LtdImagination Technologies India Pvt LtdImpetus TechnologiesInMobiIndian Oil Corporation Ltd., New DelhiIndus InsightsInfinera India Pvt. Ltd, BangaloreInfoBeans Systems India Pvt Ltd.Infoaxe, IncInformatica Business Solutions Pvt Ltd.Infosys LimitedInteliRunway India Pvt LtdIsgec Heavy Engineering Ltd.Itaas India Pvt. Ltd.JRE Group of InstitutionsJabong.comJaipur Rugs Company Private LimitedK L UniversityKBR – Kellogg Brown & Root Engineering & Construction India Private LimitedKPMG – Management Consulting (Performance Services)Kalinga Institute of Industrial TechnologyKiE Square Consulting Pvt LtdKinapse India Scientific Services Pvt.King Abdulaziz City for Science and TechnologyKyaZoongaL&T ConstructionLeighton Welspun Contractors Pvt. Ltd.LexityLoudCloud SystemsLovely Professional UniversityM H Alshaya Co. W.L.L.MECON LIMITEDMIDAS IT Co. LtdMahindra & Mahindra Ltd.Mangdechhu Hydroelectric Project AuthorityMansycom Consultants Pvt. LtdMarketRx, a Cognizant CompanyMcKinsey & Company, Inc.McKinsey Knowledge CentreMechatronics Test Equipment [I] Pvt. Ltd.Mercedes-Benz Research and Development India Private LimitedMewar UniversityMicrosoftMonitor GroupMu Sigma Business SolutionsNKG INFRASTRUCTURE LIMITEDNTPC LIMITEDNVIDIA Graphics Pvt. Ltd.Nagarro Software Pvt LtdNational Council for Cement and Building MaterialsNational Engineering Industries Ltd.Navyug Infosolutions Pvt. Ltd.NetApp India Pvt. Ltd.Novozymes South AsiaORACLE INDIA PVT. LTDOceaneering International Services LimitedOpen Solutions Software Services Pvt Ltd.Opera SolutionsOphioOriental Carbon and Chemicals LtdOski Technology, Inc.PIMCO (Pacific Investment Management Company)PayPal/ eBay India Pvt LtdPhilips Innovation CampusPocket GemsPolaris Software Lab LimitedPolycom Technology (R&D) Center Pvt LtdPower Grid Corporation of India LimitedPragati PowerPratham Software Pvt. Ltd.PricewaterhouseCoopersProcter and GambleRITESRaheja Developers Ltd.Rajiv Gandhi University of Knowledge TechnologiesReliance Industries LimitedRenault Nissan Technology & Business Centre India Pvt. Ltd.Reve Systems India Pvt. Ltd.Rites Ltd.Robert Bosch Engineering and Business Solutions LimitedS R F LimitedSAI Consulting Engineers Pvt. LtdSAROJ EDUCATIONAL GROUPSASMIRASCA Technologies India Pvt. Ltd.SEL Manufacturing Co. Ltd.SMECST – Ericsson India Pvt. Ltd.Samsung India Electronics Pvt. Ltd.Samsung India Software Operations Pvt. LtdSapient Global MarketsSchlumberger Asia Services LimitedScope International India (Pvt) LtdSenior India Pvt. Ltd.Sharda UniversityShimizu Corporation India Pvt. Ltd.Snapdeal.comSony CorporationSubros LimitedSuccessFactors Business Solutions IndiaSumTotal SystemsSumitomo Chemical Co., Ltd.SynopsysTITAN INDUSTRIES LIMITEDTOSHIBA CORPORATIONTVS MotorTaiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company LimitedTata Consultancy ServicesTata MotorsTata Projects Limited (TPL)Technip KT IndiaTechnopakTexas Instruments India Pvt LtdThe Boston Consulting GroupThe Parthenon GroupThe South India Textile Research Association ( SITRA )The Stellar Group of CompaniesTower Research Capital LLCTribal Fusion R&D Pvt Ltd – ( Exponential )UEMGROUPUOP India Private LimitedUbiquiti Consultants Pvt. Ltd.VA Solar Energy Pvt. Ltd.Valyoo Technologies Pvt LtdVardhaman Textile LtdVenture Highway – (Sahil Group)Videocon Industries Ltd.VizExperts IndiaVodafone India LimitedWAPCOS LimitedWSP IndiaWipro EcoEnergyWipro LimitedConsumer Care & Lighting DivisionWipro TechnologiesWockhardt Ltd.Works Applications,co.,ltdWorldQuant IndiaXilinx India Technology Services Pvt Ltd.Y Media LabsY2CF DIGITAL MEDIA PVT LTDYahoo! Software Development Pvt. LtdZS Associates India Private LimitedZen Linen International Pvt. Ltd.*IIT Delhi Campus & Intra Facilities:

*
*Campus:

*IIT Delhi is located in Hauz Khas, South Delhi. The campus of ~320 acre is surrounded by the beautiful Hauz Khas area and monuments such as the Qutub Minar and Lotus Temple. The campus is also close to other educational institutions such as the Jawaharlal Nehru University, All India Institute of Medical Sciences and Indian Statistical Institute.
The inside of the campus resembles a city, with gardens, lawns, residential complexes and wide roads. The campus has its own water supply and backup electricity supply along with shopping complexes to cater to the daily needs of residents.


*Central library:

*The Library maintains a separate collection of textbooks which can be consulted within the Library premises on deposition of Identity Card / Text-Book Ticket at the Text-book counter for a limited period not exceeding 90 minutes. Text Books can also be issued for overnight loan after 3.00 PM against Text Book ticket which should be returned the next day within two hours of opening of the Library, failing which an overdue charge of Rs.0.50 per hour per volume will be charged. Textbooks can be reserved for consultation or for overnight issue between 9.00 AM and 12.00 Noon on working days. A database of books available in Text-Book Section and Book Bank Collection is available for consultation at the Text Book Section.

The Book Bank is housed in the Text Book Section of the Central Library. The collection consists of prescribed text-books in paperback editions costing not less than Rs.20.00 and not more than Rs.800.00. The text-books to be included in this collection are recommended by the Heads of the Department / Center of the Institute. Students whose parent’s income does not exceed Rs.2500.00 per month are given preference over others in grant of books from the Book Bank. The Borrowers have to pay 10% of the cost of books as rental charges per semester. The scheduled caste and scheduled tribes students are given this facility free of charge. The book bank scheme is basically for undergraduates only.

*IIT Delhi Hostel & Mess Facilities:
*
The Dean of Students, in his capacity as the President of the Board for Hostel Management, is the head of the hostel organisation. He is assisted in his administrative responsibilities by the Associate Dean of Students and the Assistant Registrar (Student Affairs). The Board for Hostel Management, the main function of which is to coordinate the working of all the hostels, has representation from all the hostels and takes decisions on all policies of common interest. The administrative head of each hostel, the Warden, is a senior faculty member. There are House Working Committees at the Hostel level. The House Working Committee of each hostel is composed of House Master, Warden, House Secretary, Mess Secretary, Sports Secretary, Cultural Secretary, Maintenance Secretary and Year representatives. It decides the pattern and the pace of life of each House.


For operational convenience, the House Working Committee has an Executive Committee and three other Sub-Committees-Mess Committee, Common Room Committee, and House Maintenance & Cleanliness Committee. There is a special Sub-Committee _ House Hon ours Committee-to deal with disciplinary matters pertaining to each hostel. The deliberations of the House Working Committee in each hostel are governed by the Constitution for the House Working Committees. Working through this responsible body, the students themselves lay down appropriate norms of behavior to suit different situations and social occasions in the hostels. The individuals respond to the situation and to the role which they are called upon to play through their participation in the community life of their hostel. They begin to learn their role in different groups and observe the patterns of behavior and attitude which are expected of them.

*IIT Delhi Address:* 

Indian Institute of Technology Delhi, Hauz Khas, New Delhi-110 016, INDIA.





  Similar Threads: Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NSIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: USIT Delhi btech admission 2014,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities DTU Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

